# was haltet ihr von IPHONE auf raten ?



## Gothic_1234 (11. Januar 2010)

HI

habe grade im TV die werbung wo man sich sein IPHONE auf raten holen kann , würdet ihr das machen , frage nur aus neugier xD 

link kommt erst auf an frage^^

fals der Titelname nicht richtig passt kann ein mod um ändern


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Januar 2010)

Ich zahle nie auf raten... ist die schulden fahle Nummer 1.

und Allgemein halte ich davon nix.


----------



## Stancer (11. Januar 2010)

Hab die Werbung glaube ich auch schonmal gesehen. Kann davon nur abraten, da der Zinssatz viel zu hoch ist und wenn man dann ka 3 Jahre abbezahlt ist das Iphone danach nix mehr Wert. Der Wertverfall ist zu gross.

Ist halt ne Schuldenfalle. Mittlerweile nimmt sowas ähnliche Ausmaße an wie in den USA, wo jeder 10 Kredite am laufen hat. Gerade als Jugendlicher gerät man so leicht in die Schuldenfalle, weil man sich denkt "ach 30€ im Monat sind doch" aber die Summe machts dann.
Gerade Jugendliche, die knapp bei Kasse sind sollen halt so gelockt werden.

Ich halte von Iphone sowieso nix. Mein Handy muss Telefonieren und SMS schreiben können, achja und nen Wecker. Ich geb doch keine 800€ fürn Handy aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. Januar 2010)

Mal abgesehn davon dass man weder zum telefonieren, noch zum SMS schreiben unbedingt ein iPhone braucht.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_IPhones sind uberbewertet :/

Ich hab seit 8 Monaten ein SOny Eriscsson c905 und bin zufrieden damit ich verstehe nich wiso also ein IPhone wollen es is nich ma so toll wie alle denken

Netter Alternativ Commercial Trailer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Teil alles nicht kanne 

es kanne alles nur nich telefonieren



_


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Januar 2010)

wenn man sich schon die preise für die iphone kennt , lohnt es sich nicht^^ 

ich würde es auch nicht machen 

wie schon gesagt wurde wer weiß ob es in sagen wir 3 jahren noch Iphone gibt xD


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Januar 2010)

n Iphone istn nettes spielzeug aber wie mein chef so treffend sagte.

Also ich spiel lieber an anderen dingen rum :3


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich zahle nie auf raten... ist die schulden fahle Nummer 1.



Seh ich ganz genauso! Halte von dieser Ratenzahlungsmentalität überhaupt nichts! Das einzige wo ich es mache ist bei Autos, da ich da die Summe meistens nicht zur Verfügung habe! Macht man das aber bei mehreren Dingen verliert man die Übersicht!


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2010)

> was haltet ihr von IPHONE auf raten ?


Nix.

Ganz ehrlich, iPhones sind pure Luxusspielzeuge, mehr nicht. Wer sichs unbedingt leisten muss, der solls tun. Ich hab auch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das läuft bei mir übers Geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sonst hätt ich auch nur son Nokia Standardteil, mit dem man telefonieren und SMS verschicken kann und nichts weiter. Aber abzahlen auf Raten ist, gerade in Teenagerzeiten, eher nichts Sinnvolles. Ich würd mir, wenn ich Dich wär, mal sone Reportage über die Verschuldung von Jugendlichen anschauen. Bei den meisten fängts eben genau so an, dass sie gewisse Dinge auf Raten abzahlen wollen und mit der Zeit komplett den Überblick verlieren.
Ich kenn jetzt zwar das Angebot aus dem TV nicht direkt (also weiss ich nicht wie lange man das abzahlt und zu welchem Preis), aber generell schätz ich, dass sich das bei nem Handy überhaupt nicht lohnen wird.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finds eher ne nette idee, finde Ratenkauf sehr gut und schön, aber nur für leute die damit umgehen können 1-2 kleine Kredite kann man ohne probleme haben ohne in eine schuldenfalle zu geraten, atm hab ich z.b. jetzt einen halben kredit(zusammen mit meiner freundin laufen) und es ist kein problem. das wichtigste ist aber immer der Zinssatz, oft bekommst du 0% finazierung, sowas finde ich dann persönlich sehr gut.
ZUm Iphone, ich hätte es auch verdammt gerne würde es mir aber nie kaufen und würde es auch nicht geschenkt haben wollen...

Also mein tipp wenn du etwas wirklich brauchst/willst und es 0% Zinsen sind und du dir sicher sein kannst das geld aufzutreiben mach es, etwas höchere Zinssätze sind dann je nachdem wenn du älter bist und etwas wirklich brauchst z.b. auto wegen arbeit oder haus wegen familie auch ok... aber versuche nie mehr als 3 Kredite gleichzeitig am laufen zu haben.


----------



## RubenPlinius (11. Januar 2010)

grundsätzlich finde ich auf raten kaufen scheiße - es sei denn es handelt sich um eine langfristige investition wie eine eigentumswohnung, haus etc
aber konsumgüter auf raten ist das bescheuertste was es gibt
genau diese "geborte" kaufkraftsteigerung hat doch erst in die aktuelle wirtschaftskrise geführt...fahrlässig ist sowas von den unternehmen!

und was das handy anbelangt...ich lass mich sicher nicht von apple kontrollieren welche apps ich installieren darf, big brother habe ich schon genug indem ich microsoft nutze
außerdem find ich, ist das nokia 5230 zur zeit das preis/leistungs-beste touch handy...

salut


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Januar 2010)

Ein Iphone auf raten zu kaufen ist in meinen Augen genauso blöd wie nen Rechner auf Raten zu kaufen.
Man zahlt 3 Jahre und am Ende hat man ein mehr oder weniger wertloses Stück Unterhaltungselektronik, welches dem aktuellen Stand der Technik hinterherhinkt.

Ich würd nur sachen auf Raten kaufen die man zum Leben unbedingt braucht und die man sich nicht anders leisten kann.

Beispiele wären da Haus, Eigentumswohnung oder Auto.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Man zahlt 3 Jahre und am Ende hat man ein mehr oder weniger wertloses Stück Unterhaltungselektronik, welches dem aktuellen Stand der Technik hinterherhinkt.


Vorallem hinkt das iPhone ja jetzt schon anderen Handys wie dem HTC HD2 oder dem Google Nexus hinterher. Und ja der Appstore ist riesig und ungeschlagen, aber mal im Ernst. Apps sind mal einen Abend lustig und das wars dann. Also wenn du dir unbdingt ein iPhone holen willst, dann bitte nicht auf Raten. Du wirst dich dumm und duslig ärgern, glaub mir!


----------



## Kremlin (11. Januar 2010)

Wers braucht ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Januar 2010)

wow so viele meinungen^^ , würde es auch nicht machen , da es für mich  nicht lohnt xD

aso habe mein PC auch auf raten gekauft^^ da z.Z das passende klein geld gefehlt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2010)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen... lohnt sich eigentlich nicht. Unnötiger Schnickschnack das IPhone. 
Wie das mit der Ratenzahlung funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, kenne die Werbung nicht. Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, braucht man für die üblichen Handy-Befehle wie SMS schreiben und telefonieren kein IPhone.
Und ich brauche auch nicht mehr als das, von daher gibts von mir ein klares Nein ^^


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich zahle nie auf raten... ist die schulden fahle Nummer 1.



Mehr gibts da wirklich nichts zu sagen!


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn schon würde man sich sowieso das Nexus One, dass bald erscheint, kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde eher den Betrag sparen und alles einfach so zahlen.


----------



## EspCap (11. Januar 2010)

> wie schon gesagt wurde wer weiß ob es in sagen wir 3 jahren noch Iphone gibt xD


Apple wäre schön blöd wenn sie in 3 Jahren keine iPhones mehr herstellen würden...
Zum Topic : Ich finde es sinnlos, weil ein iPhone nur in Verbindung mit Inklusivvolumen oder einer Datenflat richtig Sinn macht, und bevor man dann bei einem anderen Anbieter einen Vertrag für sowas abschliesst und noch monatlich das iPhone an sich abzahlen darf kann man auch gleich einen 'normalen' iPhone-Vertrag machen.


----------



## Medmius (11. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich würde eher den Betrag sparen und alles einfach so zahlen.



100% /sign

Das mit den Raten ist eine ganz fiese Sache, vor allem für Jugendliche. Es kann ganz klein anfangen. Man bezahlt z.b. 30 Euro im Monat für ganze 2 Jahre und es scheint so, als ob es kein Problem war. Irgendwann hat man dann das Gefühl, dass der neue IPhone XYZ GB doch so toll ist, und man dann 40 Euro pro Monat bezahlt, weil die 30 Euro ja kein Problem darstellten. Danach entdeckt man vielleicht noch das supertolle Intel XY-Core PC und bezahlt noch 20 Euro dazu. Immer weiter, bis man dann so richtig tief in der Sch....e steckt und aus den Schulden überhaupt nicht mehr rauskommt.

Zum Topic: Ich habe einen IPhone, wurde mir jedoch auch nur geschenkt. Es ist ein tolles Spielzeug, mehr aber auch nicht. Und nur zum Telefonieren und SMS schreiben würde ich auf keinen Fall ein paar Hundert Euro bezahlen. Und erst recht nicht mit Ratenzahlung.


----------



## Breakyou (11. Januar 2010)

ich wurd mir nie ein iPhone kaufen.
Erstens ist es viel zu teuer..
Zweitens braucht man es nicht..30 000 Apps..die benutzt du auch nur 2 Wochen und dann sind sie langweilig.
Aber ein iPod touch würd ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen wenn ich wieder Geld gespart hab.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...] Verschuldung von Jugendlichen anschauen.



*Raus aus den Schulden!
*
Peter Zwegat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Januar 2010)

Ein iPhone lohnt sich mMn nur mit einem entsprechenden Vertrag (sprich Freiminuten, Frei-SMS und Internet-Flat). Das kostet dann um die 40€ im Monat, also kaum mehr oder gleich viel wie mit äquivalenten Handys und ist durchaus bezahlbar. Alles andere, wie z.B. das genannte iPhone auf Raten wäre schwachsinnig, da ja dann der elementarste Teil fehlen würde: der Tarif. Ein Kumpel hat es mal ausgerechnet: ich glaube man zahlt dann noch effektiv um die 400€ für das iPhone, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## sympathisant (12. Januar 2010)

wenn man überlegt ob man sich die raten leisten kann und das in sein budget einplant ist das oke.

k.a. was son ding jetzt kostet. 600 euro (ohne vertrag)? mit soner ratenzahlung biste dann bestimmt locker bei 800-1000 euro. ich hätte ein problem dem kreditgeber mal eben 200 euro (oder mehr) zu schenken. mein geld kann ich für sinnvollere dinge ausgeben, als einen kreditgeber.


was gegen ratenkäufe (für mich) spricht: wenn das iphone runterfällt ist es im arsch. wenn ich meinen neuen porsche gegen die leitplanke setze darf er wahrscheinlich verschrottet werden. den kredit hab ich aber weiter an der backe. und monatlich für etwas zahlen, was ich nicht mal nutzen kann, geht ja nun gar nicht. ist eher son psycho-ding, aber mein grund sich gegen ratenkäufe zu entscheiden.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2010)

Das ist eine ganz einfache Rechnung, wenn ich für die Finanzierung weniger Zinslast habe als ich bei einem Anlegen der gleichen Summe erhalten würde, wird finanziert und der volle Kaufpreis angelegt. Als aktuelles Beispiel: ich habe im Dezember (Fördermittel liefen Ende 2009 aus) noch eine Photovoltaikanlage erstanden und die ganze Installation durch eine Finanzierung (0%) abgedeckt und den eigentlichen Kaufpreis, 17432,48€, angelegt. Wozu sollte ich mir die Zinsen aus der Anlage herraus entgehen lassen?

Das geht natürlich nur, wenn man auch tatsächlich das Geld für die eigentliche Anschaffung zur Verfügung hätte - ansonsten halte ich nichts von Ratenkauf und dem Leben über den eigenen Verhältnissen. 

Ratenkauf ist nur dann eine Schuldenfalle, wenn man seine Finanzen nicht im Blick hat, blind durch die Gegend trottet und Verträge abschliesst, die offensichtlich wuchernde Ausmaße annehmen.


----------



## Adronyth (12. Januar 2010)

Auf der Seite kostet das Iphone mit 32 gig 800 euro bei Ratenzahlung biste fast bei 900 und wie schon erwähnt wurde, gibts mitlerweile bessere die auch günstiger sind, das DSTL1 von General Mobile hat fast die selben Funktionen und wenn man das Sciphone N21 nimmt, was die Chinesiche Version vom DSTL1 ist, kostet das gut 600 euro weniger gebraucht sogar noch weniger.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Januar 2010)

Adronyth schrieb:


> Auf der Seite kostet das Iphone mit 32 gig 800 euro bei Ratenzahlung biste fast bei 900 und wie schon erwähnt wurde, gibts mitlerweile bessere die auch günstiger sind, das DSTL1 von General Mobile hat fast die selben Funktionen und wenn man das Sciphone N21 nimmt, was die Chinesiche Version vom DSTL1 ist, kostet das gut 600 euro weniger gebraucht sogar noch weniger.



Krass! Ich weiß nicht, womit so ein Preis gerechtfertigt ist!? Vor ein paar Monaten als ein neues Handy anlag hatte ich auch überlegt mir ein Iphone zu kaufen, bis ich diesen Preis gesehen hab! Da hab ich mir überlegt, was ich für das Geld alles bekomme! Nen 42" Full HD Fernseher mit XBox, nen highend Rechner, nen gutes Notebook.... 

Ich glaub das Iphone ist einfach gerade "IN" jeder muss eins haben und deshalb ist der Preis so hoch! Ist doch genauso mit dem Ipod, es gibt zig andere gute / bessere mp3 Player für weniger Geld aber was wird gekauft ein IPod weil er "In" ist. 

Krass finde ich wer alles mit so einem Ding rumläuft. Und ich hatte noch nie eine Handyrechnung von 40 €! Ich hab ne Flat fürs Telefonieren und 50 frei SMS und zahl 22 €... geh allerdings auch nicht ins Internet. 

Aber wo gibt es diesen Vertrag? Ein Iphone und alles andere als flat?


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ein iPhone lohnt sich mMn nur mit einem entsprechenden Vertrag (sprich Freiminuten, Frei-SMS und Internet-Flat). Das kostet dann um die 40€ im Monat, also kaum mehr oder gleich viel wie mit äquivalenten Handys und ist durchaus bezahlbar.



Wer bezahlt schon 40 Euro im Monat für ein Handy?
Also da gehören dann aber schon Internet Surfen, Mails abrufen und sonstiger Mobiler Internet Schnick Schnack mit dazu oder?

Ich lade mir jedenfalls meine Handykarte im Monat maximal mit 30 Euro auf, und das ist schon sehr hoch gegriffen. Von dem Geld sende ich SMS oder telefoniere und das war es dann auch schon. 

40 Euro im Monat ist ja schon mehr als ein normaler Internet- und Telefonanschluss... naja muss ja jeder selbst wissen, wo er sein Geld lässt. ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Januar 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt schon 40 Euro im Monat für ein Handy?
> Also da gehören dann aber schon Internet Surfen, Mails abrufen und sonstiger Mobiler Internet Schnick Schnack mit dazu oder?
> 
> Ich lade mir jedenfalls meine Handykarte im Monat maximal mit 30 Euro auf, und das ist schon sehr hoch gegriffen. Von dem Geld sende ich SMS oder telefoniere und das war es dann auch schon.
> ...



Bei den 40&#8364; sind (soweit ich das noch weiß) 120 Freiminuten, xxx Frei-SMS und eine Internet-Flat (!) + das iPhone selber enthalten! Kann sein, dass man auch noch kostenlos ins Festnetz und ins t-mobile Netz telefonieren kann...das hab ich zumindest bei meinem Vodafone-Pendant im Vertrag dabei (für den gleichen Preis)
So, und jetzt kommst du mit deinen 30&#8364; nur fürs Telefonieren und SMS schreiben (ohne iPhone und ohne Internet!) ^^


----------



## sympathisant (12. Januar 2010)

damit du kostenlos ins festnetz UND ins t-mobile-netz telefonieren kannst bezahlst du schon mal 60 euro bei t-mobile. gratis-SMS scheint es nicht zu geben. 

das sind bei nem 24-monatigem vertrag 1440 euro. nur damit du son ding in der hand halten kannst?

http://www.t-mobile.de/iphone/tarife/0,18383,22271-_,00.html

gegenrechnung: zahle momentan so um die 15 euro im monat für telefon, sms und mobiles internet. telefon hat 130 euro gekostet. ich sehs nicht ein für ne schwanzverlängerung zu zahlen. hab ich nicht nötig.^^


----------



## Ennia (12. Januar 2010)

Für mich ist es unverständlich, warum man Deutschland keinen anständigen Tarif bekommt. Ich hab zB. bei Orange das Iphone um 50,- damals Bekommen, da ich schon ziemlich lange bei orange war und weil ich das iphone paket dazugenommen habe (was man ohnehin brauch um es entsprechend zu nutzen). Bindung ist 12 Monate - ist ziemlich fair - und ich zahle ca. EUR 35,- im Monat.

Der Tarif beinhaltet 

1.000 Minuten in alle österr. Mobilnetze
1.000 SMS
   100 Minuten in die EU
unbegrenzt Netzintern
8 GB Internetvolumen

Was will man mehr... Das iphone ist immer noch unerreicht in Sachen Service, Handling und Applikationen. Die Akkulaufzeit wurde seit dem letzten Patch auch drastisch angehoben.

Ich finds einfach klasse, da ich sehr viele emails bekomme und ich die einfach jeder Zeit abrufen kann (mehrere clients). Einige Apps sind schon unverzichtbar geworden: TomTom Navi, Nimbuzz, GPS LTE, free RSS, Locly, Trials, pic2shop, FM4 Radio ^^, usw.)

Für mich: Iphone - immer eine gute Wahl, wenn man es sich leisten kann. Auf Pump kaufen ist immer ein Verlustgeschäft.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Auf Pump kaufen ist immer ein Verlustgeschäft.


Nö, ist oft ein Verlustgeschäft trifft es eher.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Januar 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Für mich ist es unverständlich, warum man Deutschland keinen anständigen Tarif bekommt.



Ich glaub Tmobil hat einen Exclusiv Vertrag für des IPhone! Ich kann es auch weder bei Vodafone noch bei O2 finden. Dann sind diese horenden Preise auch verständlich! Wenn man als einziger Anbieter das Handy mit Vertrag vertreiben darf hat man ja quasi ein Monopol...


----------



## sympathisant (12. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich glaub ...



so ist es.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nö, ist oft ein Verlustgeschäft trifft es eher.



wenn man auf inflation spekuliert vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> (video)



... a Grenade ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du unbedingt eins haben willst, dann spar das Geld und kaufs dir sofort.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2010)

Mir stellt sich eher die Frage: Wozu brauch ich ein Iphone? Was rechtfertigt solch einen Preis? Was rechtfertigt für MICH solch ein Preis?


----------



## timinatorxx (13. Januar 2010)

wenn du es dir schon auf raten kaufen musst ...wie willst du dir auf dauer den vertrag leisten oder wie is das geregelt?


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Bei den 40€ sind (soweit ich das noch weiß) 120 Freiminuten, xxx Frei-SMS und eine Internet-Flat (!) + das iPhone selber enthalten! Kann sein, dass man auch noch kostenlos ins Festnetz und ins t-mobile Netz telefonieren kann...das hab ich zumindest bei meinem Vodafone-Pendant im Vertrag dabei (für den gleichen Preis)
> So, und jetzt kommst du mit deinen 30€ nur fürs Telefonieren und SMS schreiben (ohne iPhone und ohne Internet!) ^^



Aber gilt die Internet Flat dann nicht nur fürs mobile gerät? Oder auch für den Haushalt?
Wenn ich unterwegs bin surfe ich normalerweise nicht im Internet... von daher aus meiner Sicht unnötiger Schnickschnack. ^^
Ich surfe eh nur wenn ich zuhause bin.

Frei Minuten und Frei SMS sind natürlich schick, aber auch da gilt, wer es nicht nutzt, hat keinen Nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2010)

Normalerweise sollte die Internet Flat nur fürs Handy gelten, nicht auch noch für zu Hause.


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2010)

Hm ... also mein Vertrag ist ja im Prinzip auch ne Ratenzahlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zahl jeden Monat eine eine Feste Grundgebühr zu der meine Telefonkosten gerechnet werden.
Ist im Prinzip nichts anderes. Ich bin mit meinem iPhone vollkommen zufrieden und würde es nichtmehr hergeben. Tolles Teil *schmunzel*

Hat man mal nichts zu tun, gibts mit dem iPhone immer einen netten Zeitvertrieb. Ob : Internet, Radio, Filme / Serien, Musik, spiele, Apps laden und und und.

Ich find das Teil klasse. Zahle jeden Monat 29€ ink SMS zu t-mobile + Festnetz Flat
Und hab auch nie mehr als die 29€ - Meine Freundin hat sich den gleichen Vertrag geholt. So können wir monatlich so viel Telefonieren und Simsen wie wir wollen und das für 29€

Und wenn ich mal jemanden anrufen muss der kein Tmobile hat, nutz ich meine Festnetz Flat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kenn nur wenige in meinem Umkreis die bei nem anderen Anbieter sind


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Zweitens braucht man es nicht..30 000 Apps..die benutzt du auch nur 2 Wochen und dann sind sie langweilig.
> Aber ein iPod touch würd ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen wenn ich wieder Geld gespart hab.



Also die Apps sind bei mir z.T. schon eine Langzeitbeschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Also die Apps sind bei mir z.T. schon eine Langzeitbeschäftigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab lediglich 2 Seiten. Auf der ersten Seite sind alle die ich immer wieder brauch und auf der 2.ten der Müll an Apps, der schon drauf war *schmunzel*

Mag das nicht, wenn das iPhone so voll ist und man keinen Überblick hat. Nen Freund hat 17 Seiten ... das ist krank


----------

